# The Rabbit TDI Project Part 12: A bunch of Little Things



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

The Rabbit TDI Project
Part 12: A bunch of Little Things

Or: stuff worth mentioning, but not spending too much time discussing

1. Hourmeter
The truck is a diesel, diesels need hourmeters. It's some unwritten law.
My gauge is hidden in the passenger side dash speaker location.









2. OBDII connector
Located in the driver's side dash speaker location









3. Subwoofer
VW pickups don't have alot of interior space, but VW didn't think of that, and left
all kinds of open space under the dash. Seems like a good place for a subwoofer.









4. Speakers
6.5" full range, located in each door

5. Door Panels









6. LEDs for the car alarm
located in each door by the lock pull.









7. Keyless Door Handles
rear handles from a 4-door converted to work in the front doors.

8. Power Door Locks
made necessary by #7

9. Quick Access Front Bumper
A reasonable use for hood pins...









stay tuned...

-Dave










Part 1: Introduction
Part 2: Installing the Engine
Part 3: Transmission
Part 4: Wiring 1
Part 5: Speedometer and Cluster
Part 6: ImmobilizerIII
Part 7: Drive By Wire
Part 8: Intercooler
Part 9: Intake and Exhaust
part 10: MFA and Cruise Control
Part 11: The Dash
Part 12: The Little Things
Part 13: The End (for now)
Part 14: 6spd transmission and brake upgrades
One Year Later
Dyno results
Who Needs a VR6
TDI Rabbit


----------



## big swifty (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: The Rabbit TDI Project Part 12: A bunch of Little Things (MrDave)*

You Rock!
I have an ALH engine that is in search of a body!
I was seriously considering a QSW but have been pondering a Cabby as of late. I'll most likely be asking you questions either way.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: The Rabbit TDI Project Part 12: A bunch of Little Things (big swifty)*

How about a Mk1 Scirocco?
That would be alot of fun, and quite original.
The Cabriolet would also be alot of fun, but may be a bit smelly with the diesel.
In my time spent researching my, uh, little project, I've come across or 
heard of about 8-10 TDI A1s.
Two or 3 Rabbits/Golfs, and the rest were Pickups/Caddys.
'Course, I seem to be the only idiot to tackle fitting the ALH into the A1.
Did I say idiot? I meant pioneer/visionary...

-Dave


----------



## de Graff (May 29, 2011)

*Re: The Rabbit TDI Project Part 12: A bunch of Little Things*

i love what you have done with this swap. i am about to put a azz into my rabbit pickup. i really like the four head lights. what did the grill come off of was it a cabriolet? did you have to do much to make it work?


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

The inner grill and headlights are from a mk1 Scirocco.
The outer grill is the stock grill modified.

a little information here:
Link

-Dave


----------

